# Tabelle anpassen



## civicmx (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe versucht eine statische Tabelle dahingehend anzupassen, dass sie mit Werten aus der Datenbank gefüllt wird.

Leider habe ich ein Problem bei der Darstellung (siehe auch Anlage ist.JPG). 


```
<body>
		<div id="itsthetable">
		<table summary="Submitted table designs">
			<caption>Ihre Daten:</caption>
			<thead>
				<table border='1'>
				<tr>
					<th scope="col">Feld</th>
					<th scope="col">Eingabe</th>
				</tr>
			</thead>	

<?php	
echo "<tbody>";	
$result = mysql_query($sql);
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
 echo "<tr class=\"odd\">";												
 echo "<th scope=\"row\" id=\"r100\">" . $row['text_davor'] . "</th>";		
 echo "<td>" . $row['wert'] . "</td>";									
 echo "</tr>";											
}
mysql_close($con);
echo "</tbody>";	
?>

</table>
</div>
</div>
</body>
```

Und so soll es aussehen: siehe auch Anlage soll.JPG


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html dir="ltr" lang="en">
<head>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">  
	<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS 2.0" href="rss.php">
	<title>Data Tables and Cascading Style Sheets Gallery</title>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="table.css" type="text/css">
	<link rel="StyleSheet" href="table.css" type="text/css">
</head>
<body>
	<div id="itsthetable">
		<table summary="Submitted table designs">
			<caption>Daten:</caption>
			<thead>
				<tr>
					<th scope="col">Feld</th>
					<th scope="col">Ihre Eingabe
				</th>
				</tr>
			</thead>	
			<tbody>				
				<tr class="odd">
					<th scope="row" id="r100">Vorname:</th>
					<td>Sebastian</td>
				</tr>	
				<tr >
					<th scope="row" id="r0">Name:</th>
					<td>Müller</td>
				</tr>
			</tbody>		
		</table>
	</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Kann jemand erkennen, was falsch ist?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

und was hat das jetzt bitte mit der Formatierungssprache CSS zu tun, wenn dein Markup Fehler aufweist?

Auffällig, weil vom Soll-Zustand abweichend, sind die rotmarkierten Zeilen:


```
<body>
        <div id="itsthetable">
        <table summary="Submitted table designs">
            <caption>Ihre Daten:</caption>
            <thead>
                <table border='1'>
                <tr>
                    <th scope="col">Feld</th>
                    <th scope="col">Eingabe</th>
                </tr>
            </thead>    

<?php    
echo "<tbody>";    
$result = mysql_query($sql);
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
 echo "<tr class=\"odd\">";                                                
 echo "<th scope=\"row\" id=\"r100\">" . $row['text_davor'] . "</th>";        
 echo "<td>" . $row['wert'] . "</td>";                                    
 echo "</tr>";                                            
}
mysql_close($con);
echo "</tbody>";    
?>

</table>
</div>
</div>
</body>
```


mfg Maik


----------

